# How much do you have invested in international assets?



## sydboy007 (18 January 2013)

I've been thinking for awhile now that with the AUD so high it's prob the best time to be buying foreign currency denominated assets.

I've got a 10K parcel of the IOO global 100 ETF, and it's doing not too badly with the way markets have been going up recently.  Income yield is low, but I like the exposure to a large number of companies that are global leaders, as well as a currency hedge should things go to poo again.

I'm trying to decide if i should buy another ETF, maybe merging markets of consumer staples.  Currently my international allocation is around the only 7% of my super fund.

What kind of allocation do others have??


----------



## So_Cynical (18 January 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> I've been thinking for awhile now that with the AUD so high it's prob the best time to be buying foreign currency denominated assets.
> 
> I've got a 10K parcel of the IOO global 100 ETF, and it's doing not too badly with the way markets have been going up recently.  Income yield is low, but I like the exposure to a large number of companies that are global leaders, as well as a currency hedge should things go to poo again.
> 
> ...




I'm buying an apartment in the Philippines... that's an international asset in more ways than one. 

Also seriously considering opening a USD based IB account to trade Nasdaq shares...the dollar is high and we should be taking advantage of that, even though the fundamentals suggest that it will be a strong currency well into the foreseeable future.

My super fund is like 3% international shares, and i have 2 stocks in my super fund with large international exposure, CPU & QBE and  maybe a quarter of my private portfolio has international exposure...all part of a diversified strategy.


----------



## Bill M (18 January 2013)

My wife's super is 16% international shares.

My super is about 23% international shares.
Another part of my super is 30% international bonds.

I have also invested in the ETF USD. I just have a gut feel than the AUD may capitulate soon so took a small punt on it to cover my ar$e.

In total about 10% of all my assets are international.


----------



## robusta (18 January 2013)

While not holding anything listed overseas, I have been looking for a while now for ASX listed companies with international revenues. Around 40% of my investments (super and personal) are in these companies; Cochlear, Navitas, Hunter Hall and Iproperty Group.


----------



## qldfrog (19 January 2013)

I also invested (as opposed to trading) in a few ETF:
RBSAPL
RBSBRK
RBSAPL
for direct share link to Apple, brk b and microsoft
IBK, IEM,IZZ for asia/bric related indexes and access to non usd specific exposure
I share your feeling about the AUD trading well above its weight ..yet I thought that a year ago and it went nowhere;
I also opened a USD account with citibank for direct USD exposure/protection..but you get no return on this one so , so far not a great idea in my case.will keep anyway
You could also think about gold/PM as in aud term, it is actually relatively cheap but that is open to the gold future thread
Hope it  helps, no recommendation there


----------



## sydboy007 (19 January 2013)

I'm thinking the AUD is going to stay on the high side till US unemployment drops below 7% and the markets start to fret over the 6.5% line in the sand Bernakey has talked about.

Once the free money starts to get withdrawn and I see things getting really messy as by then a lot of companies and "investors" will be addicted to the crack/meth cocktail they've been on the last few years.

The annoying thing with the Aussie market is 2 mining companies, the megabank 4, couple of grocery suppliers, an oil / gas producer and maybe an insurance company account for 50% of the market's value.

Still, you can't complain in general terms about the dividends the churn out.


----------

